# Apache2 crashing .. after update

## shakewell

i just upgraded to apache2 .. 

just got mod_bandwidth installed ... which is workin fine limitng ..

my server keeps freezing and apache has to be restarted ... 

these are my apache settings and the error log is below

the server is an opteron180  with 1gb ram....

any help will be apprciated.

thanks 

```

ServerRoot "/usr/local/apache"

LoadModule bwlimited_module modules/mod_bwlimited.so

LoadModule frontpage_module modules/mod_frontpage.so

LoadModule auth_passthrough_module modules/mod_auth_passthrough.so

LoadModule bw_module modules/mod_bw.so

Include "/usr/local/apache/conf/php.conf"

Include "/usr/local/apache/conf/mod_bandwidth.conf"

Timeout 300

KeepAlive On

MaxKeepAliveRequests 100

KeepAliveTimeout 5

<IfModule prefork.c>

StartServers 90

MinSpareServers 35

MaxSpareServers 90

MaxClients 512

MaxRequestsPerChild 1

</IfModule>

```

this is my error log for apache 

```

32)Broken pipe: core_output_filter: writing data to the network

[Tue Aug 14 23:59:36 2007] [info] [client xxxx.120.7] (32)Broken pipe: core_output_filter: writing data to the network

[Wed Aug 15 00:00:10 2007] [info] [client xxxx32.10] (104)Connection reset by peer: core_output_filter: writing data to the network

[Wed Aug 15 00:00:27 2007] [info] [client xxx4.xx.54] (70007)The timeout specified has expired: core_output_filter: writing data to the network

[Wed Aug 15 00:00:28 2007] [info] [client xxxx2.10] (104)Connection reset by peer: core_output_filter: writing data to the network

[Wed Aug 15 00:00:31 2007] [info] [client 1xxx.85.57] (32)Broken pipe: core_output_filter: writing data to the network

[Wed Aug 15 00:00:31 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 8 children, there are 31 idle, and 65 total children

[Wed Aug 15 00:00:33 2007] [info] [client xxx.3.85] (32)Broken pipe: core_output_filter: writing data to the network

[Wed Aug 15 00:00:34 2007] [info] [client xxx.23.133] (32)Broken pipe: core_output_filter: writing data to the network

[Wed Aug 15 00:00:38 2007] [info] [client xxx24.18] (32)Broken pipe: core_output_filter: writing data to the network

[Wed Aug 15 00:00:39 2007] [info] [client xxxx.85.57] (104)Connection reset by peer: core_output_filter: writing data to the network

[Wed Aug 15 00:00:41 2007] [info] [client xxx.239.156] (32)Broken pipe: core_output_filter: writing data to the network

```

----------

## nickjqw

I get the same issue on ubuntu with apache 2.2, did you ever find the problem?  I'm totally at my wits end.

Server seems to be humming along with 10 or so concurrent connections, then I get this:

```

[Sat Aug 25 04:42:24 2007] [info] [client 71.50.0.150] (104)Connection reset by peer: core_output_filter: writing data to the network

[Sat Aug 25 04:42:35 2007] [info] [client 207.118.13.46] (104)Connection reset by peer: core_output_filter: writing data to the network

[Sat Aug 25 04:42:56 2007] [info] [client 24.113.96.75] (32)Broken pipe: core_output_filter: writing data to the network

[Sat Aug 25 04:42:56 2007] [info] [client 207.118.10.176] (32)Broken pipe: core_output_filter: writing data to the network

[Sat Aug 25 04:43:12 2007] [info] [client 207.118.10.176] (32)Broken pipe: core_output_filter: writing data to the network

[Sat Aug 25 04:43:25 2007] [info] [client 71.227.134.203] (32)Broken pipe: core_output_filter: writing data to the network

[Sat Aug 25 04:43:25 2007] [info] [client 71.227.134.203] (32)Broken pipe: core_output_filter: writing data to the network

[Sat Aug 25 04:43:55 2007] [info] [client 207.118.13.46] (104)Connection reset by peer: core_output_filter: writing data to the network

[Sat Aug 25 04:44:04 2007] [info] [client 67.183.28.175] (104)Connection reset by peer: core_output_filter: writing data to the network

[Sat Aug 25 04:44:10 2007] [info] [client 71.35.102.31] (104)Connection reset by peer: core_output_filter: writing data to the network

[Sat Aug 25 04:44:37 2007] [info] [client 63.229.24.84] (104)Connection reset by peer: core_output_filter: writing data to the network

[Sat Aug 25 04:44:43 2007] [info] [client 63.229.24.84] (104)Connection reset by peer: core_output_filter: writing data to the network

[Sat Aug 25 04:45:20 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 8 children, there are 0 idle, and 27 total children

[Sat Aug 25 04:45:21 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 16 children, there are 0 idle, and 35 total children

[Sat Aug 25 04:45:22 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 32 children, there are 0 idle, and 51 total children

[Sat Aug 25 04:45:24 2007] [error] server reached MaxClients setting, consider raising the MaxClients setting

```

At this point the server is at a virtual stand still.  Looking at server-stats the connections seem to just stay open in "W" or write mode forever, even though I have a 2 sec Keepalive set, and a 120sec timeout set.  I'd love to hear any ideas on this.  I have been tracking lots of the errors before the crash (via cron) and the system looks healthy, aside from apache.  Any ideas?

There are lots of other core_output_filter messages at other places in the log, so I'm not real sure that is any problem...

here is some items from apache2.conf:

```

ServerRoot "/etc/apache2"

LockFile /var/lock/apache2/accept.lock

PidFile /var/run/apache2.pid

Timeout 120

KeepAlive On

MaxKeepAliveRequests 100

KeepAliveTimeout 2

ServerTokens Prod

<IfModule prefork.c>

StartServers        30 

MinSpareServers     10 

MaxSpareServers     30

MaxClients          65

MaxRequestsPerChild 4000

</IfModule>

```

----------

